# New puppy food



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

My Sophie Anne arrived a week ago and now she doesn't want to eat. I
Her breeder sent home a bag of hill's science dry and canned food. I've tried it wet and dry. She takes a few bites and then she is done. Can anyone give me suggestions on how to get her to eat or what food? Here she is.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Close physical companionship, lots of love*

My boy was a very poor eater as a puppy & is still not a great eater as an adult, but he does eat regularly most days. How old is Sophie Anne? I'm wondering if maybe she was taken from her mother & litter too young & could be traumatized by leaving her dog family & now not eating well? 12 weeks is the earliest they should be taken. That's what I think had happened with my boy. I don't want to give you the advice that was given to me about what to feed Sophie to get her to eat because I have since found out from others here on SM that it was the wrong advice I had received from the breeder. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about this matter will see your post & comment. One thing that certainly can't hurt is to give Sophie lot's of love and close physical companionship which she is probably missing from her mom & litter. As she feels more relaxed & safe with you she may eat better, my boy did. Last but not least CONGRATULATIONS about your new baby!!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

She is 12 weeks old as of last Thursday. I got her on that Monday.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Give time to adjust*

I'm glad she is 12 weeks, that's a big plus! I'm sure your worried {as any new Momma would be} but I wouldn't worry yourself too much. It's good that she is eating at least a few bites so she is getting something. She is unfamiliar with the new situation, environment, people etc. she has only been with you for a week which is a very short time. She is probably has a very 'sensitive' personality just like my boy does. 

I would just give her a little bit more time. And meanwhile give her lots of close physical contact but in a calm way. If you have small children &/or loud startling activity, perhaps keep it to a minimum and maybe try to keep too many people outside your family from handling her until she gets used to being with your family & starts eating better. If she gets passed around like a foot ball that might not be the best thing for her right now, but later after she's eating better getting her well socialized with other people is a great idea. Also you might want to call your vet and see what they think & call the breeder to see if they have any advice for you, they might be able to reassure you. Honestly I think all she needs is some time to adjust.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations on Sophie Ann! I bet she is nervous and missing her Mommy! Have you tried canned food? Plus I have heard new baby's may eat Gerber chicken sticks when being finicky.


----------

